# Safe to go back to regular oil after just one synthetic ?



## mkumar (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,
Have a 2000 Passat GLS V6. Currently 105K miles. Always used regular Castrol 5W-30 till 98K when the dealer ran a special and they put sythentic instead of regular. I checked the dip stick today and found no oil at all. Checked for leaks and found the valves under the engine have some oil on them. Not sure they are leaks but yes some how oil got on them. 
Have read a lot of post because of the thinner nature of synthetic and all the talk about smaller molecules etc, synthetic can find its way through weak gaskets ect. 
The question I have "Is it safe for me to go back to regular 5W-30 after just one synthetic change that was done on my car". Or am I being paranoid thinking of putting regular oil now and will this damage the engine. 
Thanks
M


_Modified by mkumar at 8:36 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Safe to go back to regular oil after just one synthetic ? (mkumar)*

Doesn't your owner's manual say to use 5W-40, and doesn't the updated recommendation to use VW 502.00 rated oil apply to your car? 5W-40 and VW 502.00 rated oil only come in synthetic in the US.


----------



## mkumar (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes but I have a tough time finding 5w-40 where i am. Should I continue with 5w-40 or regular 5w-30 ?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (mkumar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkumar* »_Yes but I have a tough time finding 5w-40 where i am. Should I continue with 5w-40 or regular 5w-30 ?

I have seen the following 5W-40 oils:
Castrol Syntec 5W-40 (VW 502.00, AutoZone and VW dealer)
Valvoline Synpower 5W-40 (VW 502.00, Kragen / Checker / S???)
Shell Rotella T Synthetic 5W-40 (not VW 502.00, Wal Mart)
Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 (not VW 502.00, Wal Mart and others)
I have seen the following VW 502.00 rated oils, other than the first two oils listed above:
Mobil 1 0W-40 (Wal Mart and others)
Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (AutoZone? -- note, 5W-30 does not have VW 502.00)
In order of preference, I would suggest:
Look for 5W-40 with the VW 502.00 rating.
If not found, look for any other oil with the VW 502.00 rating.
If not found, look for any other 5W-40 oil.
If not found, look for any other xxW-40 _synthetic_ oil.
If not found, look for any other xxW-30 _synthetic_ oil.


_Modified by tjl at 2:34 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (mkumar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkumar* »_Yes but I have a tough time finding 5w-40 where i am. Should I continue with 5w-40 or regular 5w-30 ?

any Advance or Autozone carried Castrol Synted 5w40...also, Lindsay VW (off of Rt 28 past 267 toll road) sells Castrol Syntec 5w40 for $5.84/qt


----------



## mk3 is the way to be (May 14, 2007)

keep in mind that you should change your oil weight slightly with the change of season climate. 
colder weather - thinner oil will run easier in a cold engine and won't "lightly sludge" together as a heavy weight would until the enginge warms up
warmer weather - heavier weight
for example, on my 1.8t...i run 0-W40 in the summer and in the winter i run 5-30 or 10-30


----------



## golfjetta (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: (mk3 is the way to be)*

really
i run 0-40 (syn) in winter then switch to 15-40 (dino) with a bottle of lucas for the spring, summer, fall
but i do find 0-40 (syn) makes my car a mean machine with -20 Air
and i heard you can use 040 for a year just change the filter.
and you souldn't mix syntech (Full synthetic 100%) [plastic] with dino
seals leaking with synthetic usualy means its time to change the gasket (its going)



_Modified by golfjetta at 3:16 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (golfjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfjetta* »_
and i heard you can use 040 for a year just change the filter.
and you souldn't mix syntech (Full synthetic 100%) with dino

both statements are false


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*

Btw, AMSOIL makes a wonderful 5w40 as well..


----------



## omegared24 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes you can switch back with no problems at all...just make sure you are using the recommended oil for your vehicle.


----------

